# The Walking Dead: 10pm 10/4/2011: Ch5



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

The Walking Dead hits terrestrial TV this weekend and I must say I'm looking forward to it. Very curious to see how such a niche film genre will transfer to mainstream television. I believe its been a huge hit in the US and a second series is in production. Will be interesting to see how well the concept works as a serial TV show. 

Did anyone watch it when it was screened earlier in the year (on FX I think it was)? I missed it as we don't have Sky.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw the the first episode when it was first screened & was impressed failed to series link it though It took over from True Blood in the US ratings, was going to buy the boxset but have saved some pennies now that its on 5:thumb:


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Season 1 is only 6 episodes, complete series already been shown on FX here in the uk. 

Brilliant series, shame there's so little episodes!! Season 2 will have 13 though  well worth watching!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

saw the advert for this last week looks good


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Just watched all 5 episodes, really good!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmm. IMHO, started brilliantly but tailed off.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

I watched it and thought it was really good,hopefully the next series will be just as good


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just read up a little more on this series and its developed for TV by Frank_Darabont. So it definitely has my attention now! Recoded it last night so I'm looking forward to giving it a whirl later in the week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Watched the whole series .... first couple of episodes drag a bit but then gets better towards the end. The series is based on the comics ... the writers from this series have all been sacked as they were deemed to stray to far from the original ideas.

The next season is supposed to be a lot faster paced ... a new character comes in whose weapon of choice is a Samurai sword!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

how many friggin ad breaks did it have!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I watched last nights episode and really liked it as its the sort of stuff I like so I have set the box to record the series as I am away a few Sundays and will probably miss them. I think I am right in saying that its one of the best programms thats been on TV for ages.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Phil H said:


> how many friggin ad breaks did it have!


Oh really? Same thing with many Channel5 shows. Watch something like CSI or The Gadget Show and sure enough, about seven or eight minutes in it'll be time for a commercial break :wall:

Thanks goodness for the ability to record TV!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Could the start be any more similar to %^&*

Note: Dont watch in case it spoils it.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thought it was brilliant, love a good zombie program/film


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Watched this on sky when it was first transmitted. Couple of duff episodes in a very short season (6).

Quite funny unintentionally and the last episode was very, very predictable imo.

Will watch the 2nd series when it comes out to see if it kicks on.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

maestegman said:


> Hmmm. IMHO, started brilliantly but tailed off.


yeah i agree, gonna watch S2 when it comes on and see how it goes


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Is the first one repeated anyway on sky as ive sky plused it but it says Friday 10.55 then the following sunday?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

loved it.shame there was only 6 episodes though.i didnt even know about it till it was all finished on sky.so a friend lent me the recordings and i watched them back to back.really good stuff.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I watched the first episode last night and thought it was very good. I actually rather liked the relatively calm broodingly slow pace. Tension gradually building ready for the fifteen minute finale. Very well done. Looking forward to the second installment. And great to see UK actor Andrew Lincoln in a major US TV lead role.

If you missed the opening show, it can be seen here :thumb: ....

http://www.channel5.com/shows/the-walking-dead/episodes/episode-1-312


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Also watched the first episode last night and really liked it, seems to be very little in the way of decent tv series at present, with the demise of Lost, Prison Break etc... I was waiting for The Event but this looks like it could be good.
Simon


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> Also watched the first episode last night and really liked it, seems to be very little in the way of decent tv series at present, with the demise of Lost, Prison Break etc... I was waiting for The Event but this looks like it could be good.
> Simon


Is the first episode repeated on friday? Might have to watch it on demand.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Im into zombie flicks so had a look at this and was very impressed, reminded me of the resident evil 2. Although commercials literally every 5 minutes was pants. 

Looking forwards to the next episode!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

fantastic zombie series recorded and watched part one last night apart from the add break's turning a 90 minute episode into 60 minutes it was great,reminded me of 28 days later waking up in hospital :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

had to laugh at this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-13070369


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr Orgasmo said:


> Im into zombie flicks so had a look at this and was very impressed, reminded me of the resident evil 2.


the walking dead isnt filled with slow mo nonsense,poor cgi ,it has great actors and a good script.the only thing the same is that its based on zombies,thats all.NO resi evil film has ever been "good" in any shape or form :lol:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

silverback said:


> had to laugh at this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-13070369


:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Just watched this on Demand (No adverts which was handy). What a fantastic series. Can't wait for Episode 2. Thought it was perfect, no need for a speeding up of the story, seemed to do just fine.

Not seen any series, this enjoyable since Prison Break, which seemed to lose it's way after season 2.

Bit gutted that there's only 6 episodes, but a second series is sounding good to me:thumb:

How long till Sky buy the rights though?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Feeder said:


> How long till Sky buy the rights though?


It was already shown on FX last year, this is a repeat all be it on a different channel.


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

Just watched all of these. Cannot wait for series 2...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

D-Dub said:


> Just watched all of these. Cannot wait for series 2...


Agreed - thought the ending was nicely open ended too.

!!!!-> Warning - plot spoilers ahoy - if you haven't watched the series <-!!!!

I was really impressed in that the writers were quite ruthless and confident in letting some of the main characters go! I wonder where they will take things with a bigger budget and greater number of episodes (thirteen) for series two


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Agreed - thought the ending was nicely open ended too.
> 
> !!!!-> Warning - plot spoilers ahoy - if you haven't watched the series <-!!!!
> 
> I was really impressed in that the writers were quite ruthless and confident in letting some of the main characters go! I wonder where they will take things with a bigger budget and greater number of episodes (thirteen) for series two


I agree with this! The story writers were really good...However, i think the ending could have been a little bit more of a "cliffhanger"

Anybody heard anything on when Season 2 is out etc?


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Season 2 of The Walking Dead out on FX on Friday night at 10pm. Cannae wait!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep! Can't wait! Going to have to stick a reminder in the series record again!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking forward to the new series, but I'll just have to wait until it broadcasts on C5


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Watched the first episode of season 2 last Monday. It was ok, just feels like it is going very slow and there are lots of inconsistencies from the first season which changes the dynamic somewhat.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Can't wait for season two. Thoroughly enjoyed season one.

Davy


----------

